
Australian military contractor hacked with password 'admin' - rukuu001
http://www.news.com.au/technology/online/hacking/top-secret-information-about-australias-military-hacked/news-story/29473196c30cb4b36b4e45a289822ab7
======
DKnoll
> Hackers initially gained access by exploiting a 12-month-old vulnerability
> in the company’s IT helpdesk portal

Curious... does anybody know what ticketing system was exploited?

